# Blasting and Painting the frame



## Mitch Rapp (Jun 7, 2011)

Some of the frame areas are square tubular. How is it possible to blast and paint the inside of those areas when you can't really get to them. There are holes there that would allow minimal access, but maybe with special tools? A nozzle with maybe 360 degree blast/spray capability? Anyone? Thanks


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Internal Frame Coating w/Spray Nozzle

I have never tried this product before but I have used other Eastwood products with good results. This is what I planned on using when the time came for my frame.


----------



## Mitch Rapp (Jun 7, 2011)

Josh.AZ.GTO said:


> Internal Frame Coating w/Spray Nozzle
> 
> I have never tried this product before but I have used other Eastwood products with good results. This is what I planned on using when the time came for my frame.


Thats along the lines I was thinking. I want to spray ospho through it then use POR15. I'm looking at iSpray.com for the proper nozzle to use with a compressor. Same concept as the Eastwood product, only I want to use the same products I have been using. Thanks for the shove in the right direction.


----------

